# Buying from a local



## Flatbed98rb (Apr 29, 2014)

Why do they say not to buy an auto from a local


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Flatbed98rb said:


> Why do they say not to buy an auto from a local


if its a whitelandcruiser it will have been "well used".


----------

